# number 64 for bb shooters?



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have tried several configurations of braided and chained 64'S for my bb shooter but haven't been able to find one that allows me enough zip to poke through a soda can. I can knock em over and dent them, but no penetration, is it that I'm using copper coated instead of regular steel or is there a magic configuration I just haven't tried yet? If anybody has any expierence with 64's for bb shooters I would loveeee some advice lol.


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

The chain that I came up with was 3,2,1. This was good enough to punch "through and through" on an Aluminum can, but they were short live. Around 100 shots.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... and extreme taper like that will not last all that long. To poke holes in cans, try using a bit heavier ammo ... BBs are very small and light. Try 3/8 inch steel if you can find it in your sporting goods store ... or even .25 steel. You need a combination of speed and mass. Those bands are pretty light, but still that is probably more power than you need for BBs ... I suspect a bit heavier ammo will do the trick.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Bb's are so cheap it's pretty hard to ignore their lure. I liked a 3-2-2 which lasted pretty long, about 300-350 but yah, for extra fun short lived zip, 3/2/1 is pretty fun.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

2/1 was all I used to shoot for shorter range shooting and they zip. I would shoot 8mm steel. Speeds over chrony would vary from 169-190 fps


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions guys, I will be sure to try all of them. I have found that my pellets for my air rifle fly even better than the bb's. What distance do you guys usually shoot from? I am doing about fifteen feet right now as that's all I have room for in my room, small trailer and a little cold outside for long shooting sessions. 
Charles, I opted for bb's because the sporting goods stores arounf here don't carry bearings, found some at the hardware store for 49 cents a piece, a bit much I think for one round. Maybe I will searg fir a bunch of pebbles about the same size, but probably wouldn't have enough weight either. Ill try it out and let Ya'll know how I mae out.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ChapmanHands said:


> Thank you for the suggestions guys, I will be sure to try all of them. I have found that my pellets for my air rifle fly even better than the bb's. What distance do you guys usually shoot from? I am doing about fifteen feet right now as that's all I have room for in my room, small trailer and a little cold outside for long shooting sessions.
> Charles, I opted for bb's because the sporting goods stores arounf here don't carry bearings, found some at the hardware store for 49 cents a piece, a bit much I think for one round. Maybe I will searg fir a bunch of pebbles about the same size, but probably wouldn't have enough weight either. Ill try it out and let Ya'll know how I mae out.


Your air rifle pellets are lead, so they have more mass ... probably why they shoot better for you.

I agree that 49 cents apiece is way too steep. A decent sporting goods store or a Walmart will have steel balls in packages specifically for slingshots. Since they are for slingshots, they are "seconds" from ball bearing manufacturers ... usually have a small flat spot on them somewhere. So they are pretty cheap. If there is a bike store near you, check to see if they have any junk bikes you can dismantle. There are ball bearings in the wheels and in the cranks. If the BBs are working for you, then just stick with that.

Check along roadsides ... you can usually pick up lead wheel weights. Use a hammer and chisel to cut them into smaller pieces. At the range you are shooting, these should work quite well.

In the winter and in cold weather, you have to make do with what range you have available. Most competitions are at 10 meters, which is about 33 feet.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have no dreams of being in any competitions. I am a mediocre shot at best, and that is giving myself more credit than I deserve, lol. I used to be much better but I seemed to have lost it. I am much more accurate with bb's than my rocks, maybe if I can find some decent priced bearings or aquire some it will bring my accuracy up. I am sure at least a little part of my poor shooting is due to differing weights and shapes in the river stones. Thank you for all the tips on where to acquire some Charles, I truly apprecitae it and will look into all of my possible options


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

I shoot .177 copperhead bbs almost exclusively. I have ventured into tube setups and have no problem penetrating soda cans through front and out the back at 10 meters. Airsoft ammo also fun and cheap, however price goes up with weight, and the heavier the better. Suggest the .30g for 10 meter shots.


----------



## Tikigrunt (Oct 30, 2012)

I like 1/2in straight cut TB Gold. Penetrates a soda can even from a distance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

